# [RISOLTO] Rete wireless

## devi

Ho una scheda di rete broadcome come risulta

```
devihost ~ # lspci | grep -i wlan    

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
```

Per attivarla ho provato:

1. sia cona wpa_supplicant che con wireless_tools seguendio questa guida :http://www.gentoo.it/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=261&Itemid=46

2. con ndiswrapper seguendo questa guida: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ndiswrapper

3. con Network manager seguendo questa guida : http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/NetworkManager#Alternative:_NetworkManagerDispatcher_and_a_runlevel

4. con wicd

ma non c'è modo di farla funzionare

Suggerimenti? Aiutatemi per favore perchè non so piu che fare...[/code]Last edited by devi on Mon Feb 15, 2010 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

controlla di avere b43 nel kernel, installa 

```
net-wireless/b43-fwcutter
```

 e segui le istruzioni indicate qui e dovrebbe funzionare alla grande!

----------

## devi

Questo è quello che ho fatto come mi hai indicato:

B43 ce l'ho come si vede da 

```
devihost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  248080  10 

ndiswrapper           287984  0 

arc4                    1976  2 

ecb                     3000  2 

b43                   121272  0 

mac80211              138120  1 b43

snd_hda_codec_realtek   259964  1 

snd_hda_intel          27352  0 

cfg80211               92656  2 b43,mac80211

snd_hda_codec          67192  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

rfkill                 14560  1 cfg80211

fglrx                2186552  0 

snd_pcm                72016  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

led_class               4976  1 b43

yenta_socket           24964  1 

ssb                    43304  1 b43

snd_timer              21256  1 snd_pcm

rsrc_nonstatic          9896  1 yenta_socket

snd                    63272  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

sky2                   48220  0 

video                  22196  0 

soundcore               7952  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9528  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

backlight               4976  1 video

processor              37492  0 

rtc                     7960  0 

thermal                15880  0 

output                  3304  1 video

thermal_sys            14992  3 video,processor,thermal

ac                      3624  0 

container               4008  0 

button                  6440  0 

battery                 7528  0 

tg3                   103372  0 

libphy                 24952  1 tg3

e1000                 114780  0 

fuse                   59344  0 

jfs                   153104  0 

raid10                 20648  0 

raid456                48616  0 

async_memcpy            2328  1 raid456

async_xor               3736  1 raid456

xor                     5416  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                3768  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               80936  1 raid456

raid1                  20840  0 

raid0                   7164  0 

dm_bbr                 10384  0 

dm_snapshot            22700  0 

dm_crypt               12944  0 

dm_mirror              14496  0 

dm_region_hash         12184  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  9724  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 66568  5 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan          1416  0 

sbp2                   22644  0 

ohci1394               29380  0 

ieee1394               86480  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              11016  0 

usbhid                 26960  0 

ohci_hcd               22132  0 

uhci_hcd               21600  0 

usb_storage            75376  0 

ehci_hcd               34376  0 

usbcore               145780  8 ndiswrapper,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                71276  0 

libsas                 44192  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  363412  0 

qla2xxx               215532  0 

megaraid_sas           36220  0 

megaraid_mbox          29432  0 

megaraid_mm             9688  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               40472  0 

aacraid                70032  0 

sx8                    15144  0 

DAC960                 67088  0 

cciss                  41896  0 

3w_9xxx                33060  0 

3w_xxxx                23792  0 

mptsas                 47576  0 

scsi_transport_sas     30488  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  16400  0 

scsi_transport_fc      47180  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               13200  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 17608  0 

mptscsih               32472  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                85620  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                26960  0 

dc395x                 31492  0 

qla1280                22320  0 

dmx3191d               11256  0 

sym53c8xx              71984  0 

gdth                   79368  0 

advansys               55424  0 

initio                 17640  0 

BusLogic               22960  0 

arcmsr                 22416  0 

aic7xxx               116828  0 

aic79xx               134684  0 

scsi_transport_spi     24904  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     29488  0 

pdc_adma                7932  0 

sata_inic162x          10252  0 

sata_mv                29580  0 

ata_piix               26640  0 

ahci                   38216  3 

sata_qstor              7996  0 

sata_vsc                6524  0 

sata_uli                5148  0 

sata_sis                6316  0 

sata_sx4               10748  0 

sata_nv                24708  0 

sata_via               11228  0 

sata_svw                6348  0 

sata_sil24             14428  0 

sata_sil               10672  0 

sata_promise           12828  0 

pata_sl82c105           5608  0 

pata_cs5530             6568  0 

pata_cs5520             6536  0 

pata_via               10816  0 

pata_jmicron            3976  0 

pata_marvell            4568  0 

pata_sis               13180  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            4012  0 

pata_sc1200             4808  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       6472  0 

pata_triflex            5036  0 

pata_atiixp             5752  0 

pata_opti               4764  0 

pata_amd               13596  0 

pata_ali               12072  0 

pata_it8213             5532  0 

pata_pcmcia            14536  0 

pcmcia                 35260  3 b43,ssb,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          9192  8 b43,tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            37380  5 b43,yenta_socket,ssb,rsrc_nonstatic,pcmcia

pata_ns87415            5196  0 

pata_ns87410            4840  0 

pata_serverworks        7960  0 

pata_artop              6924  0 

pata_it821x            11932  0 

pata_optidma            6912  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            6808  0 

pata_hpt3x3             5404  0 

pata_hpt37x            13864  0 

pata_hpt366             7208  0 

pata_cmd64x             7800  0 

pata_efar               5404  0 

pata_rz1000             4508  0 

pata_sil680             7068  0 

pata_radisys            4908  0 

pata_pdc2027x           8940  0 

pata_mpiix              5084  0 

libata                176316  51 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

Ho installato b43-fwcutter:

```
devihost ~ # emerge -av b43-fwcutter

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011  13 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 13 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2'

--2010-02-15 16:38:40--  ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de (ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de)... 129.143.116.10

Connecting to ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de (ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de)|129.143.116.10|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2 ... 12538

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2 ... done.

Length: 12538 (12K) (unauthoritative)

100%[======================================>] 12,538      73.3K/s   in 0.2s    

2010-02-15 16:38:42 (73.3 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2' saved [12538]

 * b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011/work/b43-fwcutter-011 ...

make CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c99 -Wall -pedantic -D_BSD_SOURCE -DFWCUTTER_VERSION_=011   -c -o fwcutter.o fwcutter.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c99 -Wall -pedantic -D_BSD_SOURCE -DFWCUTTER_VERSION_=011   -c -o md5.o md5.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -pipe -std=c99 -Wall -pedantic -D_BSD_SOURCE -DFWCUTTER_VERSION_=011 -o b43-fwcutter fwcutter.o md5.o -Wl,-O1

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011

>>> Install b43-fwcutter-011 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011/image/ category net-wireless

>>> Completed installing b43-fwcutter-011 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/b43-fwcutter

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-011

 * checking 3 files for package collisions

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/b43-fwcutter

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/b43-fwcutter.1.bz2

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/b43-fwcutter-011/

>>> /usr/share/doc/b43-fwcutter-011/README.bz2

 * 

 * Firmware may be downloaded from http://linuxwireless.org.

 * This version of fwcutter works with all b43 driver versions.

 * 

 * Please read this forum thread for help and troubleshooting:

 * http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194.html

 * 

>>> Recording net-wireless/b43-fwcutter in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Hoi seguito le istruzioni dell'howto che mi hai indicato

```
devihost ~ # export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"

devihost ~ # wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2

--2010-02-15 16:53:44--  http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2

Resolving downloads.openwrt.org (downloads.openwrt.org)... 78.24.191.177

Connecting to downloads.openwrt.org (downloads.openwrt.org)|78.24.191.177|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 5986780 (5.7M) [application/octet-stream]

Saving to: `broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2'

100%[======================================>] 5,986,780    619K/s   in 14s     

2010-02-15 16:53:58 (410 KB/s) - `broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2' saved [5986780/5986780]

devihost ~ # tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2

devihost ~ # cd broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux

devihost linux # b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.

This file has an unknown MD5sum bb8537e3204a1ea5903fe3e66b5e2763.

```

Come vedi mi dice che è errato oppure non supportato.

Che posso fare?

----------

## devi

Ho provato con tutti gli altri files che ho scompattato:

```

devihost linux # ls

wl.o  wl_ap.o  wl_apsta.o  wl_sta.o

devihost linux # b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_sta.o

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.

This file has an unknown MD5sum 1156ac7ac2eca091556a6dffeba4cef9.

devihost linux # b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_ap.o

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.

This file has an unknown MD5sum a4ebf315898cda86a9e178263c1a5c7c.

devihost linux # b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl.o   

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.

This file has an unknown MD5sum 2dd738b8feb8b3559fd9d8fbaf3bfffc.

devihost linux # 

```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## ago

```
wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver

b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

io ho

```
lspci 

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4357 (rev 10)

```

e ho semplicemente installato il pacchetto

```
net-wireless/broadcom-sta
```

e non ho mai avuto problemi con la wireless. il modulo b43 è il driver open. il problema può essere che il driver open non supporti la tua scheda wireless (come ad esempio accade per me). 

il driver closed funziona sempre   :Wink: 

uso wicd

----------

## devi

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> io ho
> 
> ```
> lspci 
> 
> ...

 

Quella che dici tu è la scheda di  rete cablata e con quella non ho mai avuto problemi, mentre li ho avuti invece con la wireless, però col suggerimento di ago88 ho risolto!   :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti comunque.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ops... avevo sbagliato riga

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

```

 :Embarassed:  (beh, dopotutto: a che mi serviva il driver broadcom per una marvell?)

cmq, vabbè.. vedo che hai risolto già da solo

ottimo

----------

## bandreabis

Come devo configurare il kernel per poter usare i drivers su portage?

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Come devo configurare il kernel per poter usare i drivers su portage?

 

semplicemente lancia una compilazione e fai attenzione ai warning che, se necessario, saranno prodotti nei log.

----------

